# Midnight kidded today - '12 kidding completed



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Midnight had a baby girl today. That completes our kidding for this year. We have had 21 babies, 11 girls and 10 boys.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

yippie .... the end! 

50/50 isn't too bad either on the doe/buck ratio.

Congrats:cheers:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! I bet your glad you have a break now.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. Bitter sweet it is over?


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations! Yayy for baby goats


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrat. I find your picture interesting. I have a Midnight but I am possitive HE will never kid. My Midnight is a solid black Spanish buck. He was born last April. I am hoping he got Lawn Mower, Boer Doe, pregnant but not sure yet. I really really want to know what a Red head/white body Boeer and Black Spanish produce. What was your Midnight bred too to produce a white kid?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm happy that kidding is over for now because the weather is starting to get too cool. The kidding will begin again in April so we'll have a winter break.

Midnight was bred by a white Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

How cute! Congratulations!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats !! Very pretty goaties!!! You couldnt have picked a better name for mom either!! It just fits her!! lol...
I know your glad its over for a while!! Youve been a busy goat mom yourself! Congrats again on your hard work, and all of your 2012 kids!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:wahoo:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! What a cutie pie


----------

